# Recommendations for smart phone case



## lenarenee (Feb 22, 2016)

Normally I buy "no scream" phones = cheap used ones that don't make you scream in terror when you drop it. And I refuse to become one of those maniacs that scream at their child when they drop an $800 toy. 

However, I'm finding the "need" for more current phone with better speeds, processor and camera (waze and gps) so I forked over a little more money for a refurbed Samsung galaxy s5 . 

I drop my phones. On bricks. Pavement. Tile. 

Is Otterbox the best case for a galaxy? Will I still need a glass screen protector?


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 22, 2016)

I love my otterbox. I usually get the one that is the step down from the construction worker grade. The case is expensive, but, I've never broken a phone. And I've dropped it more time than I can count. Onto concrete, while bike riding.


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 22, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Normally I buy "no scream" phones = cheap used ones that don't make you scream in terror when you drop it. And I refuse to become one of those maniacs that scream at their child when they drop an $800 toy.
> 
> However, I'm finding the "need" for more current phone with better speeds, processor and camera (waze and gps) so I forked over a little more money for a refurbed Samsung galaxy s5 .
> 
> ...



Otterbox cases are great. I've had my phone fly off my bike and skip across pavement, drove over my phone and not a scratch . I have a note 4 and I am very hard on phones, I think you'd be happy with one. Phones are made with gorilla glass by corning  now and it's very strong. I used to use shields but I no longer do and I don't have any scratches. Google gorilla glass and make your decision. Plus the Otterbox case stands a little above screen and that helps.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 23, 2016)

I honestly don't know. I caved and got an s5 myself. I'm slowly getting irked with why I left android to begin with (I need to have my data on to send pic messages?) If windows doesn't do better in the year to come, I might get an iPhone next time and I HATE those phones. I forgot to add: the glass is definitely a good perk if you get a good one. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IGISUTG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01 I got this one and so far, I'm impressed. I may never use any other type of screen protector again.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 23, 2016)

Otterboxes are good for dropping, but I swapped mine out for a Lifeproof because I also needed waterproofiness. I've come to appreciate the lack of bulk on the lifeproof as compared to the otterbox, and you can find them on Amazon.

Edit to Add: The Lifeproof "Fre" is the waterproof one - like here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K2TD6KU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 23, 2016)

I heart otterbox. My mom accidentally left her phone on to of the car - when she stopped at a light it flew off and hit the road! It was fine in its Otterbox.

My dad got a Lifeproof box. Didn't like it. It made his phone make a weird squealing noise sometimes.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 23, 2016)

they had this new safety screen protector that when you drop your phone the screen protector cracks and your screen does not. In the past I scratched my phone screen with my finger nail swiping, and even though screens might be sturdier today, I don't want to run that risk again. These new screen protectors which I got from my Sprint store are a lifesaver for me. And yes, the OtterBox should work great for your Samsung.


----------



## traderbren (Feb 23, 2016)

Hubs is a huge fan of Otterbox (I think he always gets the Defender series). He tends to be rough with his phone, and the case keeps it in fabulous condition. They come with screen protectors.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 23, 2016)

I've used Otterbox cases for like 7 years now with nary a scratch to my phones.  Except that time my phone fell off my lap while I was closing the car door.  FYI, Otterbox can not protect your phone if you try to slam it in a car door.  I still love them though.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 23, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Normally I buy "no scream" phones = cheap used ones that don't make you scream in terror when you drop it. And I refuse to become one of those maniacs that scream at their child when they drop an $800 toy.
> 
> However, I'm finding the "need" for more current phone with better speeds, processor and camera (waze and gps) so I forked over a little more money for a refurbed Samsung galaxy s5 .
> 
> ...



I have an Otterbox on my S5.  I have dropped it several times with no issues.  The s5 are water resistant, BTW, so should survive a short dunking in a tub, sink, toilet.  I think it is rated for like half an hour at 10 meters.




Arimara said:


> I honestly don't know. I caved and got an s5 myself. I'm slowly getting irked with why I left android to begin with (I need to have my data on to send pic messages?) If windows doesn't do better in the year to come, I might get an iPhone next time and I HATE those phones.



FYI, the next version of android is supposed to fix the problem with microSD storage - making the card space available like it is internal memory.  SD memory is not as fast as internal - but for most of us that does not matter.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 23, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I have an Otterbox on my S5.  I have dropped it several times with no issues.  The s5 are water resistant, BTW, so should survive a short dunking in a tub, sink, toilet.  I think it is rated for like half an hour at 10 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice but the microSD card wasn't my issue (finding my dropbox pw is). I chose the phone because I can live with an older android and I wanted a sturdier phone. Price is also an issue.


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 23, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> Otterboxes are good for dropping, but I swapped mine out for a Lifeproof because I also needed waterproofiness. I've come to appreciate the lack of bulk on the lifeproof as compared to the otterbox, and you can find them on Amazon.
> 
> Edit to Add: The Lifeproof "Fre" is the waterproof one - like here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K2TD6KU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I'd love waterproof, but I worry about the screens sensitivity. Do you have problems with that? After I got this phone I cancelled my computers Internet. I use it for everything. So if the waterproof screen is too bulky I'm afraid it would hinder my typing.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 23, 2016)

These are the only cases I buy anymore. I get the tough cases and, unlike an otterbox imo, doesn't add much bulk.

The one I had for over a year still only had minimal signs of wear despite my 4 and 2 year old girls. No cracks or chips, just little scratches from hitting the ground and dulled paint from being put in my pocket.

I had on one a Galaxy S2 and when I traded that phone in for my new Galaxy Note 5 it still looked out-of-the-box new.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/playonpatterns


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 23, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> I'd love waterproof, but I worry about the screens sensitivity. Do you have problems with that? After I got this phone I cancelled my computers Internet. I use it for everything. So if the waterproof screen is too bulky I'm afraid it would hinder my typing.



no it really doesnt affect the screen sensitivity that I have found (Im on an iPhone). It did mess up my camera once, but thats cause there was some dog hair in there... Im actually pretty surprised at how well it works, even the thumbprint login.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 23, 2016)

hmlove1218 said:


> These are the only cases I buy anymore. I get the tough cases and, unlike an otterbox imo, doesn't add much bulk.
> 
> The one I had for over a year still only had minimal signs of wear despite my 4 and 2 year old girls. No cracks or chips, just little scratches from hitting the ground and dulled paint from being put in my pocket.
> 
> ...


 
They're in my neck of the woods! They don't give any information on how the case performs though.


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 23, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> no it really doesnt affect the screen sensitivity that I have found (Im on an iPhone). It did mess up my camera once, but thats cause there was some dog hair in there... Im actually pretty surprised at how well it works, even the thumbprint login.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you all for your help. Looks like Otterbox is the best bang for the buck right now.

Now I need to get a backup battery or charger or...whatever. I can't charge my phone in the car.

Shoot shoot shoot and double darn!  I just realized how un-removeable an otterbox is!
I'm not a heavy phone use mostly texts and calls, no streaming, gaming and a little data use for gps or what not but I know the S5's is a power hog. I was counting on keeping an extra charged battery for emergency use.

Is there a ...whatchamacallit...a little device that can add charge to your phone? I've heard iPhone people talk about carrying one in their pocket at work.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 24, 2016)

I take my otterbox off at least once a month to clean it.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 24, 2016)

My s5 will last all day on a charge, and I am a pretty heavy user. 

There  all kinds of external battery packs out there.  I have one because I have never found extra batteries ar an affordable price. 

I also can have my otterbox off in about 10 seconds.  They are not that hard to remove.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 24, 2016)

Okay, my Samsung tablet's Otterbox isn't removeable without destroying it. Maybe the phone case is designed better?


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 24, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Okay, my Samsung tablet's Otterbox isn't removeable without destroying it. Maybe the phone case is designed better?


 
Mine is a 2 piece case.  There is a rubberized skin and a hard plastic shell that hugs around it.  You just pry the plastic shell off and the rubber piece pulls right off.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 24, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Mine is a 2 piece case. There is a rubberized skin and a hard plastic shell that hugs around it. You just pry the plastic shell off and the rubber piece pulls right off.


 

Thank you for explaining that!


----------



## DianaPopova (Feb 29, 2016)

Look at Aliexpress, there are many screen protecting stuff and nice cases for reasonable prices, I'd even say cheap ones. + You may also read a review on every product


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 29, 2016)

I have an iPhone 5 with a glass screen cover ($$) and a shiny silicone cover which is slippery so it slides into my pocket. I have dropped my phone a number of times, unfortunately, but no damage thankfully. It is small and easy to remove and doesn't distort the voices on the phone like the lifeproof case cover my DH has on his work phone.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 29, 2016)

Good to know!  Got the new phone in the mail today - trying to authenticate it now. It was purchased through a reputable Amazon dealer but fakes are rampant.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 29, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Good to know!  Got the new phone in the mail today - trying to authenticate it now. It was purchased through a reputable Amazon dealer but fakes are rampant.



EVEN though my wallet hates me more, I try to avoid getting flash drives and the such from amazon. Fakes are very rampant. Cases on the other hand, as long as it's under 15$, has a good rating, and is an off brand or unbranded, I'm fine with them. I might have less luck with the big phones, huh?


----------

